# What is he?



## limbo414 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok so I bought some guppies for my oscars and got this one in the batch. I thought maybe he was some type of cichlid but I don't think he is a guppy.









Thanks, Lisa


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It's a type of sunfish, not sure what species at this small though.

Maybe green-eared..


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Yep, i agree with flaming. Some kind of sunfish, but its hard to tell what species specifically.


----------



## limbo414 (Mar 20, 2007)

here is the full size picture that I have that has the full detail of him.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

From the best that I can tell, it's a green-eared sunfish. Grows fast, gets big, and extremely aggressive.


----------



## limbo414 (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks. Not bad for getting him in the 10 for a dollar fish food. He seems to get along so far with the 3 other guys in the tank. I have my 12 - 13 inch female oscar and a 6 - 7 inch male albino oscar and then a little red belly paco. I also have two Plecos. For the most part he stays behind the rocks and in the little castle like thing I have. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

How big is your tank? Pacus don't belong in any average sized aquarium, FYI.


----------



## limbo414 (Mar 20, 2007)

75 gallon. I don't know if we are going to keep him though. He was a rescue.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I'd get rid of everything other than an oscar and the sunfish (also the plecos if they're commons) before they get too big. You may not be able to sell or give away the pacu though- too many of those going around with no one wanting them. Pacus, imho, would really fair better in a tank like 960 gallons... or even twice that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

my lfs just got in like 8 pacus. they all had terible ich. i would be supprised if they even make it into someones home aquarium. the employees also put rosies into their tank to "keep them company". more like be their food. i know pacus don't eat meat btw..lol they were about 3 inches long.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Pacus are omnivorous and will take meat over vegs anyday.

They should be mainly on a vegetable/fruit diet to sustain a healthy life though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

oh...i read somewhere that they are vegatairans. but they were feeding rosies that were the same size.

BTW...is your new signiture fish that you own? if so, i bet the lungfish and the baracuda are pretty cool.


----------



## limbo414 (Mar 20, 2007)

the one that I have only eats flakes and the cichlid food. There have been rosies that were real tiny and he didn't even bother with them.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They're more so vegetarian but will gorge on "meat" if given the chance. Another reason why pacus aren't good for most people besides the size.

Not to derail the thread, but fishb, that's not what I own, only what i'd like to own. I'm getting back into pred/oddball fish again I guess you could say.. I'm still on the lookout for a species of gar and bowfin. Wouldn't mind another bichir or so though. Almost bought a trio of fw barracuda though the other day..

Limbo, sorry for the responses that don't pertain to your first question


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

thats too bad. those are some prety cool fish. before one of my lfs's closed, they ordered 3 FW barracuda. the next week when i went, only the biggest was left..lol my new lfs just got in some FW barracudas as well. pretty cool fish.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

you have a green sunfish. They are commonly brought in with feeders and I know in my state illegal to sell.

Edit: here is a shot of one i used to have at about 5"


----------



## sthamericansrul (Mar 22, 2007)

Pacus will not only eat meat but if kept in any size group whatsoever will hunt and devour ANY fish in the tank with them. I had 3 small (4-5") red belly pacus in a 180 gallon tank that my roommate ended up breaking. I threw them in my 120 with a 15" Lungfish. The next morning his "legs" had been eaten, and there was so much damage done to his body, he couldn't possibly have survived. I was so upset I took them in to my lfs where they promptly fed them to a red tail catfish.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

pacus will eat meat... mine ate shrimp and beefheart just as much as any other food offered.

As for the lung I hope you didnt kill it yourself. Lungs are very strong fish and heal up amazinly. I had one spend about 8 hours on the floor and from trying to find water skinned his belly. Wasnt fun cleaning up from the carpet but he fully healed in less than a month and is just as normal as he was then.


----------

